# Was Saddam depersonalized when he went to the gallow?



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

What do you all think? You know that in times of intense stress DP can kick in full force, and I think that knowing that he was about to die something must have triggered a form of DP in his mind to protect himself from his impending fate--the stress and anxiety had to have been unbearable


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

You know what, I almost got an anxiety attack myself when I tried to imagine how did he feel...


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah....I'm no Saddam fan, but just from a psychological aspect, his anxiety level must have been way up there. Most DP sufferers fear dying, or they think they're about to die or something--this guy was aware of the exact moment when he would face total darkness....forever....


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

This, of course, can be applied with any example of execution. I remember a really good example a couple years ago when the Timothy McVeigh execution was televised. From his stolid expressions during the executions and an obvious detachment from human empathy during his horrible act, I would have to say that McVeigh's example would have relations to DP too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Have any of you seen the leaked vid off a mob phone yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Now here's a spin on this question, what if people with Dp/Dr are experiencing what it's like to be dead. DUN DUN DUN


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I wasn't a fan of Saddam but if he was as religious as he appeared to be then I don't think he experienced any anxiety especially not dp.

Thats because when people have a strong faith and strong belief in God and the afterlife, dying is nothing for them. Religious people even look forword to the afterlife.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> Have any of you seen the leaked vid off a mob phone yet?


No...give me the dirt....what video??


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's something shown on the LA Times. I guess if we search just a bit harder (like translate "saddam death video" in Arab to Google), we'd get the full authentic footage.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To be honest, I find the execution of Saddam quite unnerving. If killing him was the purpose of it all could they not have assasinated him? Why did they have to enslave a whole land? I really don't see what has been acheived throughout this. Shame on Tony Blair.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is a link to the video of Saddam's execution. I havent watched it myself (don't want to see it, really), but they write (on the Dutch site http://www.geenstijl.nl I visit daily) you can see the full execution, for those interested:

http://dump.geenstijl.nl/mediabase/8387 ... index.html

Saddam made the comment when he was in the room where he would be hanged, saying something like: 'what am I doing here, what is this all about' to then later to return knowing why he was there (source: Dutch news channel 'NOS Journaal'). When I heard this, I thought he may have been dissociating. These words of him sounded genuine, like he really was out of touch with reality for a (little) while.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow...!!!! That's barbaric! Again. I think Saddam was an evil monster for killing and torturing so many of his own people, but I have issues with the glee and revenge that you can sense coming from his executioners. We live in a f**** up world no matter how you look at it.........

By the way, what also bothers me a bit is that because of the internet and instant posting of images and all, we've all become desensitized to a certain extent. The world has become depersonalized because we expect instant images and video for our self gratification, without giving consideration to the human aspect of it all.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

By posting it on the net it is reduced to being a cheap spectical. Just another moment in the soap opera of life...to me it doesn't seem real, but couple of frames on the story board of life. And Saddam looks quite cute to me for some reason, like a cuddly teddy bear of a man. I'm incapable of seeing him as guilty, it's crazy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you seen the leaked vid off a mob phone yet?
> ...


Full Saddam Execution Video Leaked from Cellphone:






Note: Due to heavy loads, certain areas of liveleak.com might be unavailable. If this is your first visit to LiveLeak we apologise that this is your first impression, return at a later time and you can join one of the most unique media sharing sites on the net offering everything from uncensored news through to entertainment. Thank you for your patience. 

This site used to be Orgish.com/.org

"Finish him!"... lol 

Don't watch is you is a little person! 18+


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> By posting it on the net it is reduced to being a cheap spectical. Just another moment in the soap opera of life...to me it doesn't seem real, but couple of frames on the story board of life. And *Saddam looks quite cute to me for some reason, like a cuddly teddy bear of a man*. I'm incapable of seeing him as guilty, it's crazy.


Yeah, I thought to myself ?how could a sweet looking old man turn out to be such a twOt?? =P, He looks like a grandfather figure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh because i hit my 444 post i'm gonna post my favourite Liveleak vid:

*Bunker Buster Bomb:*






*Only to find out it's been removed* =S


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a problem with execution as well. Saddam was a vicious person. My version of justice would be to leave him in the cell the size of a postage stamp with a bucket to pee in. Allow him to walk around 1 hour a day. Bad food, no books, no "luxury" of any kind.

I may be mistaken but he ruled under a totalitarian, socialist, SECULAR regime. I don't think he was a religious man.

I also wonder about what people think right before such events, but I don't necessarily someone would DP, although they might feel, yeah, "This isn't happening to me." Yet Saddam was so, inhumane, and somehow so reckless with human life ... I don't know. I can't answer whether or not he thought he was going to be with Allah or not.

At any rate, if you think of anyone ready to die in any number of circumstances, some sort of dissociation probably occurs, but a more "normal", "healthy" kind. I don't know.

I watched. I wish I could say I didn't. Part of this filming it is to prove to people he is really dead, and my sense is people will start saying he ISN'T dead despite proff on more professional videos.

I'm glad this video wasn't of good quality. It didn't seem "real" to me. But undoubtedly I'll have a damned nightmare about it tonight.

Hell. Yes, the world is crazy.

You know, I wish we had bombed him, or assasinated him, or anything else as a "military" operation. That was the original intent. And this strange constant tribal bickering between Sunnis and Shiites and the Kurds will continue.

The irony was his iron fist, he willingness to execute anyone who disagreed with him kept the country in check. Yet everyone was still miserable.

I do fear death. But many criminals prefer execution to living in a prison. Others prefer life to execution.

I find it ... distasteful. I don't like execution.

I hope to God 2007 is a better year in any way shape or form. The world is a mess.

Peace,
D


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

By the way, sorry if my post seems cruel, I just looked over what I wrote... "Humm" I just don't feel sensitive to death now... I've had enough time playing around on this site... I like to have fun because laughter is what life is all about...

Any way, if I do or say anything which seems bad to any of you, please make me aware because I mite see it as being normal? and it would help me to know when I?ve gone too far?

Cheers.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Emmulated P,
No apologies. I don't know what the appropriate reaction to all of this is, but this is a section from the NYTimes online I just looked at. Saddam as the header reads, "Head up until his neck snapped". They also had a video of the hanging which ended before the final hanging, noose was on, but the tape ended. It was from Al Jazeera I believe ... and obviously that portion was edited out.

Anyway, there was a HUGE article, many I've read today that described the end of his life. He seemed arrogant, unafraid, and mean.

It didn't seem he was frightened at all. I'm sure he wasn't the happiest dude in the world about it, but he seemed to have little or no fear.

*Portion from a long NYTimes article from today*

12/31/2006


> He sat down and the verdict, finding him guilty of crimes against humanity, was read aloud.
> 
> *?Long live the nation!? Mr. Hussein shouted. ?Long live the people! Long live the Palestinians!?
> 
> ...


D


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you Dreamer, but? I have lost my sense of ?knowing? when enough is enough, I need to regain my bounds of knowing when to stop or it will only lead to my DR/DP standing long-term.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> I can not believe this thread was even started!
> We have just successfully desensitized ourselves just that little bit more.
> Posting a link to the execution, WHAT THE!
> Why?
> Please explain it to me, I just don't understand it.


Why is it hard to believe, it was quite relevant in that some of us feel dead, anything which we can relate too? we?ll want to talk about? but I agree it will only pre-long our conduction. Executions have been watched for thousands of years, it?s interesting because it?s linked with the final question being answered; what?s after death? It?s human to want to watch it? I do agree with you thought? but as much as it desensitizes us, it?s the real world, the truth about what goes on in the rest of the world, if we only life in our comfort zone which is the UK, are we not oblivious to the rest of the world?

In any case you have made a good point. Sorry for upsetting you myself.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

The reason I started this thread is for all of us to focus outward instead of on our own symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

.......


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I never understood that fear of death thing when you get dp. Why would you fear death after getting dp when you didn't before you got dp?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I was amazed when I saw the video how fearless he seemed to be, I always thought that when people were to be killed that they would be full of fear shaking and crying and all that but he seemed quite calm and defiant until the end. It is shocking to see an execution but death is part of life so I dont see it as sick to be interested in seeing it and any of us could die at any minute so I think it is healthy to think about your own death as long as it doesnt become an obsession.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Im still the same person said:


> Hey Dreamland,
> 
> I think I understand your intentions, BUT, isn't it fairly common symptom of people with dp to worry about dying?
> 
> G.


Exactly, that's why I thought it was a relevent topic.

By the way, per your signature/quote; did you know that even prior to the invention of penicillin, 70% of people who contracted syphilis recovered 100% without treatment??? This is a medical fact that was also came to light during the Tuskeegee experiment/scandal. In other words, the common cold and flu is statistically deadlier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

My thoughts?? Hello?? Saddam's execution is big news so I thought let's see if there's a DP link with impending doom and death......you think and analyze too much. As far as your signature/ quote is concerned, I was just sharing some trivia...that's all. Learn to accept things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

RoUnD oNe: FiGhT! 

Bed time for Darren, Byes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> HOW DOES IT HELP SEEING SOMEONE DIE, HOW WILL THAT HELP SOMEONE WITH DP???
> 
> G.


Hey don't knock it; you get bonus points for it.

It's not going to help any one who has DP, but with DP being so "comfortable" for "some" it's hard to keep on track and remember you really want "out" of this disorder "for some".

Why do I feel like I?ve just set myself up for a world load of daisies? heh


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I found watching the video very interesting. It really reminded me that we all have a connection to things that happen in this world, even things that seem distant. He belonged to all of us, in a way, because he has formed part of the history of the world. His mortality reminded me of my earthly connection to him, and all other leaders, and criminals, and normal people....we are all interlinked. We all eat, all drink, all go to the toilet, and die. Though people vary a lot, we all have something in common. We are all part of this physical world and we have to live with each other. His death belongs to us all, I am glad I watched it. I feel the layer of consorship was briefly peeled away and I saw what life was really about. It was much more raw than watching "robot Tony" delivering yet another insincere speech.

Someone, or some peopl decided to kill this man. If I hadn't have seen the tape I would have thought nothing of it. It made me think the political process is "real, that those making the decisions are just PEOPLE. they decided to end his life. How childish is that. No matter what he did, it was a fruitless act to hang him.

For a moment I felt my life was effected by politics. It really made me think "who is in control of this world?" and reminded me that whoever is in control they can so easily be killed themselves.

Politics is like a fascade, and behind it is the truth of our situation: we are in this world living as very limited beings, and we all just want to survive.

Killing someone by snapping their neck seems such a fruitless, undignified act. It made me think "maybe I am not so bad afterall". If the people in charge of this world think it is okay to do that, maybe I'm not so bad afterall.

And for *flower's sake why are we arguing about the tape? Whether we saw it or not is less important than the fact it happened. By squabbling over censorship you are ironically caring more about the fascade than the truth.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

^

The post to end all posts. THANK YOU


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my....I'm-still-the-same-person using caps to express emotions and anger; learn to relax a bit will ya? Looks like you're a good candidate for a mood stabilizer.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Dreamland you don't even have DP, why are you here, especially if you are here to argue and even more so with comments like "Looks like you're a good candidate for a mood stabilizer" to fellow sufferers.

That's outrageous mate, I don't think you can get much lower please don't do things like this and think for at least a second before you come here and act all high and mighty it's not the place for god's sake.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

egassem_lanimilbus said:


> Dreamland you don't even have DP, why are you here, especially if you are here to argue and even more so with comments like "Looks like you're a good candidate for a mood stabilizer" to fellow sufferers.
> 
> That's outrageous mate, I don't think you can get much lower please don't do things like this and think for at least a second before you come here and act all high and mighty it's not the place for god's sake.


How do you know that I don't have DP? I started a thread about Saddam and his possibility about having DP before execution and some little monkey decides to disrespect me because of my post? I treat all people equal and I don't feel that you should be immune from being on the receiving end of a sarcastic comment/admonshment just because someone has DP....we're still human beings, and when someone dishes something out BY WRITING IN CAPS rest assured that I will respond back.

Im still the same person wrote:
HOW DOES IT HELP SEEING SOMEONE DIE, HOW WILL THAT HELP SOMEONE WITH DP???

G.

Well......how does ruminating about your condition over and over and over, reading about existentialism, other esoteric thinking, etc., how does that help anyone with DP???????? It doesn't !!!! Step out of your comfort zone for the love of God and look outward, at other people's suffering....the world does not revolve around you. If I offended you with my mood stabilizer comment please accept my sincere apology.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

God, can you please come down here and change the 
creatures you made into civilized, kind, peaceful beings ?

Even when we're having a really amazing shitty decease which invokes having zero energy we still somehow, somewhere find the energy to act like apes to eachother. Grow up children, stop fighting.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

lostsoul said:


> God, can you please come down here and change the
> creatures you made into civilized, kind, peaceful beings ?
> 
> Even when we're having a really amazing shitty decease which invokes having zero energy we still somehow, somewhere find the energy to act like apes to eachother. Grow up children, stop fighting.


You know the first thing a psychiatrist will try to do when you go to see one is make you less civilized because they realize all this being civilized and proper is the root cause of all mental illness, dp included, so I say more fighting and less tiptoeing around trying not to offend anyone is they way forward to a cure, so carry on arguing and fighting I say, its all good.

:x


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

lostsoul said:


> God, can you please come down here and change the
> creatures you made into civilized, kind, peaceful beings ?
> 
> Even when we're having a really amazing shitty decease which invokes having zero energy we still somehow, somewhere find the energy to act like apes to eachother. Grow up children, stop fighting.


But that's what's being human is all about; we all fight with each other on occasion and we're not always supposed to get along, but no hard feelings. I apologized per my previous post about making the mood stabilizer comment/rant and that's how I am. I'm quick-witted but I will apologize if I hurt someone's feelings. I usually don't get into these protracted debates back and forth, but I don't see anything wrong with posting something about Saddam being executed and DP, since accident victims, soldiers in battle, people with serious diseases all complain about DP to an extent, so why not try to think outward to see if someone else could be experiencing what we are?

Why must every post be about "ooohh..I went into a mall with fluorescent lights and I almost fainted....I took cough medication and I can't see out of my left eye......ooohhh I saw the Exorcist on DVD and my DP is so much worse because the devil is after me.....my wife switched toilet paper brands and I now have DP when I go to the bathroom.." Hint: if you want empathy from people about your condition/affliction don't repeat the same story over and over. Why do you think so many psychiatrists, doctors, judges, police officers, etc. act rude or indifferent? It's not that they don't care, but they've heard your exact story a million times! Give them a break.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

First of all, I wasn't attacking you in any way. I can't care less if you post something about Saddam or not. But what you said in your latest post isn't very considerate to the people on this forum.

I wonder, do you really still have 'dp/dr' ?

Also, I understand people don't like this whining, but you know what. These people (including me) are suffering a lot! And then we even pay people to listen to us. If they can't stand the whining they should give us the money back! If you don't understand the amount some people here are suffering you should shut up. Personally I understand people don't like others who are whining so I stopped it and stopped feeling self-pity. But that doesn't mean I'm still suffering a lot. I just decided not to talk about it, others do because they're weaker.

Sorry for being rude, but you're being a bitch.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I've suffered a lot too and I still do, but enough is enough sometimes. Perhaps these mental health professionals/doctors are right!!! That's how I began seeing it; listen to an outsider with an objective approach as oposed to your own mind feeding you lies. Your health care provider has a point....it's not all about you........oh, and please refer to me as totally hot and bitchin instead of a bitch. Gedraag je een beetje, akkoord?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Sort a flame/hate/lame sub-forum out, it's the ticket, and besides we need to "express" ourselves... ... ... would get outta hand thought wouldn't it... lol


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Dreamland, I'm just saying you act as a bitch not that you are one. In the previous post you acted like one. It's like there are children crying on the street and you say stop whining you whinos while they are severely hurt. You are in the same situation and I bet that you have been whining to other people too, at least for the first period of this mess.

Anyway, gelukkig nieuw jaar


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You're probably right lostsoul, but keep in mind that behind the keyboard we're all a little different, and I fell victim to it as well by taking offense to those words in caps, and the poster most likely is a fine, fun, and upstanding person. The problem with forums is that it's written, no body language and you have to be careful--something I sometimes neglect to do.

p.s.
Ik ben echt niet kortzichtig, maar wel een beetje "clown" en een raddraaier...maar met geen kwalijke bedoeling. Oh....en nooit in Nederland gewoond. Happy New Year....!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

.....


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

So you have DP now Dreamland? You made a thread about your DP being (exact words) "History" and you were complaining about normal life or something.

I'd like to think that when my dp is history I'd be out enjoying life and forgetting about this forum and everything else which relates to hell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Χρησιμοποιήστε τη δύναμη


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

noi parla per favore in inglese

Bailee


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Those bastards....oh the humanity! Hey....egasum lameassonthebus.....stop behaving like a stalker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Next person to post a reply on this tread is "gaY", and i'll tell mum on you... *fears for you*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> Next person to post a reply on this tread is "gaY", and i'll tell mum on you... *fears for you*


My mother already knows that.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> THANKS WENDY,
> 
> I was waiting for someone to post first, hey, have you ever seen a gay cat? no, I didn't THINK SO!


Well, in fact, I HAVE!!

8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Wendy said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > Next person to post a reply on this tread is "gaY", and i'll tell mum on you... *fears for you*
> ...


46 mins for some one to come clean, i'm impressed.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats with all the shouting?

keep it down, I am trying to sleep.

A gay cat? :shock:

Cam.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Going back to the original topic of the post, it's a good question.

I'm asking myself - can someone like Saddam, or Hitler or Stalin or Bush, who are either pyschopathic or religiously clouded, suffer from anxiety? If you are psychopathic, then I'd wager that yes - he or she would. Perhaps more so, because they are so self-obsessed. But what about those people who actually really _believe_ what they have done is religiously guided? Surely they would accept their fate gladly, like the 'pro-life' murderers in America who killed doctors that performed abortions, went smiling to the execution chamber...and if I remember correctly, said: "I am looking forward to heaven, and bathing in glory."

Perhaps a better way to put it is: Do suicide bombers, before they push the button or fly a plane into a building, suffer from anxiety? I don't think I would, if I truely believed that after a instant of pain I would be transported to paradise for eternity. Especially if I had the favours of seventy virgins or whatever nonsense they believe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I can't say, on an individual basis, but I think that watching something barbaric, even if you agreed with it, would increase anyones anxiety, DP'd or not.

I feel a panic attack coming on when I watch wildlife programmes, where they film a baby antelope being tore apart alive by hyenas, all in soft focus, lovingly slow motion.


----------

